# Avalanche Shovels & TSA



## ZGjethro (Apr 10, 2008)

I know a guy who's a patroller at Highlands who got stopped for explosive residue on his work daypack. His wife was pissed. I would not be surprised with the shovel as they often don't allow any tools.


----------



## SSOWDEN (Apr 29, 2004)

*how about an 11 year old with a bat*

I flew from NYC to my grandparents house in Binghamton the day after commenorative bat day a yankee stadium. My new prized possesion was the yankee bat which I was taking on the plane with me. They made me check it. I not going to date myself with the year but it was well before 9/11. You may not use it as a weapon but someone else could.


----------



## Matty (May 13, 2004)

Never heard of anyone getting pinched for a shovel, thanks for the info. I have however spent a ton of time in security at DIA for the explosive residue on my work gloves. I even mailed them home with a bunch of other stuff. 4 parcels in all, all arrived safely from Australia, but the box with my gloves had been opened and inspected by Customs(rewrapped in yellow Customs tape). I wouldn't recommend trying to travel with anything that has been used to carry explosives or even touched explosives. It is amazing how sensitive their scanners are. At least it makes me feel safer, even if it is an inconvenience.


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

Had the same problem flying back from Whistler out of Vancouver last year. I was trying to keep it light and use my BC pack as my carry-on. I forgot all that stuff was in there. I explained really nicely that that equipment stays in there at all times and what it was for. They were even thinking of taking my Beacon too instead they just kept the shovel. Pretty lame seeing as we were all joking about it(tsa and myself).

As we get on the plane my dipshit brother was calling me a moron for forgetting it was in there. Probably not 5 minutes later he opens his pack and realizes his shovel is still in there. How the hell they miss his?


----------

